# Machine knitting yarn - what's it worth?



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm new here, so I'm not sure if I'm putting this in the right place or not. If not, admin. please move to the correct spot.

My mother passed away recently and I have probably two dozen or more cones of machine knitting yarn -- and I have no idea what it's worth or if it's even sellable. There's everything from angora to cotton and it's all small looking yarn -- most is smaller than fingering yarn. There are various colors from white to bright red. Some cones are almost full and some you can tell have had yarn taken from them. 

Mother made beautiful sweaters and socks from some of this yarn. I still have many of her sweaters. Luckily, they fit me!

I hate to throw it away, but I can't use it. If I could sell it, trade it or as a last resort, give it away, I'd be pleased. 

Can anyone give me any ideas of how to find out anything about this yarn?

I think there are 2 knitting machines in the shed, but haven't been able to get to them yet. They will be the next thing I ask about, if there is a machine in the boxes.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

As for the worth - you can get an idea of what others are asking by browsing through E-Bay.
Condition and age will play a factor in determining its worth.
Depending on the fiber, it could be rotting.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

my sincere condolences for the passing of your dear mother!

as for the yarn, you could go to ebay and do a search for knitting machine yarn to see what prices are being paid for yarn similar to yours. i'm sure we're all waiting to see what machines are in the shed, too. our thoughts and best wishes are with you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Selling it non-locally might be a chore as well as costly. (Postage us awful!)

If I were you, I'd look around locally to see if there's a knitting guild or machine knitting group who might like to buy it - and maybe the machines too.

If you know any hand-knitters, they can use it too. Just because it was put up on cones for machine knitting doesn't mean it can_not_ be used for knitting by hand or even on a knitting loom, though most hand-knitters would probably choose to use multiple strands at a time.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

My sincere condolences for the passing of your dear mother, I would so like to help as I have been there, I feel for you. As other's have said try e-bay.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I had not thought of e-bay but will check that out. I'll look at the inside of the cones and see what they say about what type of yarn it is -- most of it is on the original cones.

Maybe next week I'll get my husband to get a ladder and get the boxes off the top shelf and see if they do have a knitting machine or machines in them. I'm kind of interested to see if they do, also. 

Thank all of you for your condolences also. Mother was 94 and her last few months were not pleasant. At least I now know she's at rest. Her estate is another problem, which I won't get into, but it's lots and lots of red tape to plow through.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> ...- most of it is on the original cones. ...


Sorry, but you can't be sure of that. The cones I have have often been reused. In fact, I return them to the yarn shop, and they get used again. The label inside may or may _not_ refer to the yarn that's on the cone right now.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you post pictures? I might be interested. Where are you located, shipping may be high.
Lois


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

You could also list your yarns on this site under the classified section. I know many look there for good yarn and KM accessories. Even knitting machines as well!!!


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, you also can list things locally was well.
I have been In your shoes and all that comes with it is very hard to deal with. We have stuff here from both of my in laws homes! Why I am not sure. My husband doesn't want to part with it. ?? Good luck


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Where are you located, knowing where you are located will help as there may be someone local to you that would be interested. Also the fact that pricing is different depending where you are. Like the others said, shipping probably isn't an option.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Once you know approximately the value of the cones, you could take to a car boot sale.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry your mother has passed, and you now have to deal with the things she left behind.

You'll have better luck selling the yarns if you can determine fiber and size. If you look inside the bottom of the cones, there may well be a sticker that tells you the manufacturer, the fiber, and the size, usually as a fraction, such as 2/24, 3/15, etc.

As others have mentioned, shipping usually kills any deal for buyers. Shipping cones can be very costly. You'd do better to sell locally, if you can. If selling on eBay, state it's for local pickup only.

With regard to the machines, once you get to them, look for the manuals, and identify the make and model, which is usually somewhere on the machine. Buyers will want to know if all the parts are there. Inside the manuals, within the first few pages, you will find illustrations of all the parts that come with the machine, along with the names of the parts. I would not recommend shipping the machines, as they require very specific packing and double-boxing to make sure they reach the buyer without damage. Once again, you should only sell locally, or list for local pickup only, or you could end up paying a lot for shipping, only to have the buyer state the machine arrived damaged, and asking for a refund.

Since your location is in hiding, I don't know if you have Craig's List where you are, but it would be a good place to list the yarns and machines. People will want to see pictures, especially of the machines. Take close up pictures of the machine bed, so that people can see the machine is clean, with no rust, etc., and take pictures of all the parts, preferably laid out as they are in the manual, so that folks know everything is there. If something is missing, mention the parts by name, so potential buyers can decide whether they would be able to get replacement parts, and how much that might cost them.

You could also consider donating the machines and yarn and take the tax deduction. If you could locate a sheltered workshop in your area (usually deals with training the developmentally disabled into making items for sale in their shops), this would be a good choice. You could check on eBay for similar machines and yarns to estimate the value of your donation.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the excellent information about the machines and what to look for. I'll copy your post so I won't forget anything.

I don't think there's a Craig's list near us and I'd almost be afraid to use it as I've heard so many bad things about it. We do have a Thrifty Nickel, but I just looked at one and there was no yarn or knitting machines in that copy. Will continue to look.

I knew to look on the inside of the cones for all the info you wrote but thank you because many people wouldn't know that information at all. Only reason I knew it is because mother had pointed it out to me previously.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

You can't sell here on classified unless you do a lot of texting on this site. That is what Knitting paradise told me when I wanted to sell some new cotton cones I will never use.


----------



## knitblossom (Oct 22, 2014)

I dont know where you live so this may be quite irrelevant but if you live in Essex UK there is an organisation called Tools With a Mission (TWAM) which sends Knitting machines to Africa and people are trained to use them thus enabling them to earn a living to provide for their families (They also send out sewing machines and all sorts of other equipment to help people support themselves)
You may care to look at their website which is very comprehensive and shows all about the excellent work that they do. Although Ipswich Essex is their Headquarters they have a number of sites across the country where tools may be left for distribution and where volunteers refurbish tools so that they can be sent to Africa. I know they would be delighted with your knitting machines and any wool/accessories/patterns which you may care to donate.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitblossom said:


> I dont know where you live so this may be quite irrelevant but if you live in Essex UK there is an organisation called Tools With a Mission (TWAM) which sends Knitting machines to Africa and people are trained to use them thus enabling them to earn a living to provide for their families (They also send out sewing machines and all sorts of other equipment to help people support themselves)
> You may care to look at their website which is very comprehensive and shows all about the excellent work that they do. Although Ipswich Essex is their Headquarters they have a number of sites across the country where tools may be left for distribution and where volunteers refurbish tools so that they can be sent to Africa. I know they would be delighted with your knitting machines and any wool/accessories/patterns which you may care to donate.


Website: http://www.twam.co.uk/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jayne13 said:


> You can't sell here on classified unless you do a lot of texting on this site. That is what Knitting paradise told me when I wanted to sell some new cotton cones I will never use.


Actually, it's easy to meet the requirements for selling on KP. 
From: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#38046
"*"a regular here" -- at least 20 posts during the two weeks up to date (assigned/removed automatically); does not include posts in the Classifieds section; updated daily at 5:30 AM eastern time.*"

If you want to quickly get your 20 posts done, you can just look at the Pictures section, post a :thumbup: on 20 of them, and it's done. You do not need to write long posts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jayne13 said:


> You can't sell here on classified unless you do a lot of texting on this site. That is what Knitting paradise told me when I wanted to sell some new cotton cones I will never use.


Actually, it's easy to meet the requirements for selling on KP; you need to be 'a regular here' 
From: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#38046
"*"a regular here" -- at least 20 posts during the two weeks up to date (assigned/removed automatically); does not include posts in the Classifieds section; updated daily at 5:30 AM eastern time.*"

If you want to quickly get your 20 posts done, you can just look at the Pictures section, post a :thumbup: on 20 of them, and it's done. You do not need to write long posts.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Location of yarn and machines........where in the world are they located? Country, State, City.

Resources are different in different countries.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Send me a message about yarn can use quite a bit unless the postage is ridiculous high use like that with some off the. cones ...the last I bought was 13lbs for 20 dollars but the postage ver high


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Would be very interested the last I bought like you describe was 13 lbs but the postage us unreal please pm me on this . I am so sorry about York mom sh is in our prayers


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

The amount was 20 dollars


----------



## Claranne (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all, I am new here but thought I would suggest you try the Vintage Yarn Index at Knit It Now http://www.knititnow.com/YarnIndex/

You may be able to find something similar and get an idea of the worth. Or if you can identify any of your yarns the index will tell you what can be substituted and what that substitution is worth which might help you determine a price.

To get true value is going to take some home work I'm afraid.


----------



## eqnancy613 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. So glad you had her for so long. randiejg gave you superb info so I won't repeat it here. Good luck with it all. Nancy
PS I am in Oregon, USA if the machine you find in shed is what I am looking for I would be interested depending on your location.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

I could help u out with the yarn .I had asked a pm from u but can,t find the insert so am redoing the message? I could use it and would like to know price and postage. Pleases end me a pm The last yarn I bought like this was 13 lbs for 20 dollars. Your mom is in my prayers today and I certainly sympathize with your upcoming tasks God Bless you!


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Goofed should read Send me a pm not end


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Goofed should read Send me a pm not end


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

It doesn't look like we are going to get the posters location. Maybe she all ready sold it, or found someone to take it?!? Would be nice to know so I could quit following this thread. lol


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

feel for her with all she's got to do but &#128507;I agree with u It would be nice to know have a good day what is left of it


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I apologize for not writing back sooner, but have been so busy going through mother's stuff that I haven't been back here.

The boxes that said knitting machines on them were empty except for packing. So much for selling knitting machines.

I'm located in the West Texas area, Odessa, to be exact. I have no idea how to post pictures on here, so unless there are instructions on how to do that, I won't be able to post pictures. 

As far as the thread goes, I haven't had time to go through it, either, but will try to do so and get whatever information there is on the cones (if any). I'm not sure when I'll get to it, but will try to do so shortly.

I never dreamed there was so much to do once a person passed. The more I do, the further behind I seem to get. At least it keeps me busy, even though what I'm doing is so very sad.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Post an ad locally. You may find somewone that will make an offer and buy the whole lot.


----------

